# Gibt es eine Seite wo ich Diablo 2 kaufen und downloaden kann?



## Strongy (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich möchte gerne Diablo 2 spielen bin aber zu ungeduldig um es bei amazon zu bestellen und zu faul um zum saturn zu gehen... 
also kennt ihr eine seite wo ich es kaufen und downloaden kann?? Also so etwas wie Gamesload? da gibt es diablo 2 nämlich nicht ...


----------



## Kindgenius (27. Juni 2008)

Hör mal...

Wenn du deinen Computer anlässt, falls es überhaupt eine Seite gibt, wo man es *LEGAL* daownloaden kann, dann hast du gleich soviel Strom bzw. Energie verbraucht, wie wenn du ins Elektronikgeschäft gehst und fragst, ob du bitte einmal Diablo 2 haben könntest oder bei Amazon.de reingehst, "Diablo 2" eintippst einmal kaufen, Lieferaddresse eingeben und 2 Tage warten und fertig.


btw. Nein es gibt keine Seite, wo man Diablo2 downloaden kann.


----------



## Strongy (27. Juni 2008)

ok danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuffDuck (28. Juni 2008)

Es gibt Seiten wo man es Downloaden kann, nützt dir aber nichts da du auch noch nen CD-Key zum Installieren brauchst der beim Login abgefragt wird...


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Blizzard hat die Streammöglichkeit mal gehabt, ka wie die hieß, aber dafür brauchte man denn CD-Key. Also kann man ja auch gleich in denn Laden laufen und sich das Game kaufen.


----------



## Schimmi1980 (28. Juni 2008)

2 Minuten mit googel verbracht und DAS gefunden...


----------



## Schimmi1980 (28. Juni 2008)

OMG... ertser post gleich Doppelpost, sry.


----------



## TaZz (28. Juni 2008)

Ja ich würde dir auch empfehlen eben nach Saturn zu hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mache ich jetzt gleich auch...einfach mal schauen was es derzeit so schönes gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (29. Juni 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> Also ich möchte gerne Diablo 2 spielen bin aber zu ungeduldig um es bei amazon zu bestellen und zu faul um zum saturn zu gehen...
> also kennt ihr eine seite wo ich es kaufen und downloaden kann?? Also so etwas wie Gamesload? da gibt es diablo 2 nämlich nicht ...



Nur mal so als Tipp. Bedenke das Diablo sehr alt ist und nicht mehr unbedingt schön aussieht auf neuen Rechnern mit grossen Röhren/TFT Bildschirmen .


----------



## extecy (29. Juni 2008)

ich finde das ganze geposte hier fürn arsch hier  downloaden cd cracken usw funktioniert sowieso bei d2 nicht 
das spiel wird auch von den meisten seiten garnicht unterstzt es zu cracken und ich finde es panne 
ein 15 euro spiel zu raupkopieren 
das ist sau billig und es zu besitzen hatt vorteile weil es recht spaß macht auch auf lans 
bzw harcore spielen damit es auch ende gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ge auf amazon und kaufe es dir 
oder frag ein freund ob er es dir ausleihen kann
ich kenne keinen der das nicht machen würde weil es schlicht weg ein altes spiel ist


----------



## Panzer01 (29. Juni 2008)

Diablo 2 gabs sogar in einer PC Zeitschrift Vollversion natürlich ^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

Ja das stimmt :/ wers nicht hat sollte sich erstmal in die ecke stellen und schämen^^ und wenn du raupkopieren willst dann bleib für immer in der ecke XD

ne aber ich denke du meinst dass so: Eine Platform wo du zahlst und das Spiel downloadest oder? da gibts ein paar einfach googlen nach "Spiele Download abo" oder sowas xD


LG


----------



## Finkle (29. Juni 2008)

@Threadstarter: Schau mal hier: http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=210000089 "Digital Download" - da werden Sie geholfen.

@Andere: Er wollte nie das Spiel raubkopieren...


----------



## Strongy (29. Juni 2008)

1. ok vielen dank an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. ich wollte es ganz normal kaufen und halt dann gleich downloaden... nicht raubkopieren!


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (30. Juni 2008)

Lauf Junge, Lauf!
Diablo 2 gibet es mittlerweile unter 10 Euronen mit dem Addeon zusammen in fast jeden Elektronik- Laden.


----------



## Rashnuk (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm sollte ichs mir auch zulegen? Also ich denke ich werd auf die Grafik 'n abturn bekommen aber ich denke es ist ein muss für diablo3 oder?


----------



## Ishbal (30. Juni 2008)

@ Rashnuk 
Es ist einfach geil.
Ich hab das bis zum erbrechen gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am meisten Fun macht es mit paar Kumpels auf ner Lanparty. Habs auch noch einige Jahre später immer wieder installiert/gezockt und es hat auch immer wieder Spaß gemacht, mittlerweile sieht die Grafik zwar wirklich fast zum kotzen aus^^ aber das Game ansich ist immernoch geil mal von der Anfangsphase mit Lendenschurz und nem Brett durch das ein Nagel geschlagen wurde als Waffe oder ner Keule abgesehen. Und jedes Level jeder neue Skill jedes neue Item steigert die Sucht. Und find einmal was goldenes (unique) dann gehts richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

